# Hello



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Checking in. Anyone around?


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Every now and then.


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

I wish that there were more folks on this site, but it is less cluttered.


----------



## pipefitter636 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Milk Man. No home Deliveries, and don't touch my wife:laughing:


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

pipefitter636 said:


> Hey Milk Man. No home Deliveries, and don't touch my wife:laughing:


 
My wife doesn't like me touching other guy's wives. Women:wallbash:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mine likes to watch me.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got an invite to join this site. Am I around? Not as much since I lost a few pounds.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

Not as much threads a little on the slow side


----------



## Naplesjeepboi22 (Mar 8, 2012)

Z Z Z Z ZZZZZZZZZ:001_unsure:


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I also noticed that not much people lurks around this forums. I hope there will be more members to be here.


----------

